# ZiwiPeak is confusing!!



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

The feeding guidlines are really confusing me. We got a couple sample bags yesterday in the mail. As I was trying to figure out how much to feed her I almost decided to throw it over the balcony for the squirrels! Lily is 9lbs, there is a 6.6lb and 11lb guidline with only a .2oz difference in amounts to feed. I don't want to overfeed or underfeed her. How does everyone do it with an even smaller dog?! I cant figure out the scoop thing because the pieces are square. Maybe I can weigh her feedings? She eats twice a day. Can anyone with a 9lb dog help me?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I only feed it on the odd occassion but my biggest is 4lb 6oz I give about 10 squares but mine are very high energy and walked a lot!!

Heather - mchis can probably help as she fed hers it for quite a while


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

My Domino is 8lbs , he is slim and a very high energy dog , I give him 60grms a day .. ( and a little Ziwi tin food )


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> My Domino is 8lbs , he is slim and a very high energy dog , I give him 60grms a day .. ( and a little Ziwi tin food )


How long does the small bag last you?


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I recently got the 11lb bag from my husband...
In splitting it up, I determined the 11lb bag had appx 106 scoops worth. So far, 6 1/2 scoops worth has lasted my 3 chihuahuas (5.9lbs, 4.3lbs, and 4.6lbs) 10 days...

(This is strictly feeding ziwipeak only. I wanted to see how long it would last them, so I kept track for those 10 days. Ususally, I cook eggs, give raw eggs, and they also have treats that I give them. So in the future, they will be eating far less of the ziwi.)


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Babi.Greenwood said:


> How long does the small bag last you?


A small bag would last Domino 16 days 

( I buy the big bag as I'm feeding so many dogs on it , A small bag would last them just over 3 days lol  )


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry, I can't help, but I'm with you, I'm clueless on how much to feed mine as well. lol. I bought some and didn't even use it because I couldn't sort how much to feed. Their guidelines are hard to sort. I also want to mix it with THK so it gets more confusing. I'm mainly just worried about giving too much as I have Pip down to a better weight now and don't want to undo the weight he's lost.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

I ended up giving up on the food, I also don't want to overfeed. I am using them for treats though. We are trying TOTW now.


----------

